
Nuclear detonation visualizer - Ivoah
http://www.nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/
======
ncomputersorg
i believe that the singularity would be the result of any kind of war between
at least two military powers:
[http://ncomputers.org/singularity](http://ncomputers.org/singularity)

------
ncomputersorg
i have been waiting for around 10 minutes for the casualities calculation

